# Feuerfische breiten sich im Mittelmeer aus



## Professor Tinca (15. Oktober 2021)

Klar würde ich die essen.
Braucht man viel Pfeffer oder sind die auch so schon recht feurig?


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Oktober 2021)

Dazu noch ein paar Gläschen von Ollis Chilivodka, dann isses feurig genug


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Oktober 2021)

Nur mit nem Salat !


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Auf jeden Fall! 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klar würde ich die essen.


Ich auch! Jetzt wo ich dran denke, ich hätte überhaupt mal wieder Appetit auf einen leckeren frischen Meeresfisch, köstlich gebraten. So wa ganz feines edles, Rotbarbenfilets, oder Seeteufelbäckchen (die Missus _liebt_ Seeteufelbäckchen) Meeresfrüchte schätze ich sehr, aber letztendlich sind es doch nur ..Früchte.  
Oder mal nen Wolfsbarsch? Ich seh schon, morgen geht's ins Fischgeschäft!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Oktober 2021)

In Florida versucht man den Riffhaien und Muränen diesen Fremdling (Lionfish) schmackhaft zu machen.
Den haben sie ansonsten nicht aufm Zettel und müssen erst angelernt werden, diese Delikatesse zu würdigen.





Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> In Florida versucht man den Riffhaien und Muränen den Fremdling (Lionfish) schmackhaft zu machen.


Geiler Job. Schätze, in ein paar Jahren gibt es Haifisch-Therapeuten.
"Nun, Mr. Squalus, sprechen wir heute mal über ihre Mutter.... Aaahh...Aaargh..Mein Bein, mein Bein...!!"


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> In Florida versucht man den Riffhaien und Muränen diesen Fremdling (Lionfish) schmackhaft zu machen.
> Den haben sie ansonsten nicht aufm Zettel und müssen erst angelernt werden, diese Delikatesse zu würdigen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass die einheimischen Fische eventuell erst lernen müssen wie sie diesen fremden Fisch zu handeln haben. Einfach reinbeißen scheint mir angesichts der giftigen Stacheln jedenfalls keine gute Idee zu sein. Der Feuerfisch schützt sich ja sicherlich nicht umsonst mit solchen Waffen vor seinen Fressfeinden.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> In Florida versucht man den Riffhaien und Muränen diesen Fremdling (Lionfish) schmackhaft zu machen.
> Den haben sie ansonsten nicht aufm Zettel und müssen erst angelernt werden, diese Delikatesse zu würdigen....
> 
> Jürgen



Dazu gab's auch mal ne Doku im TV. Sehr interessant!


----------



## Floma (15. Oktober 2021)

Im Mittelmeer ist einiges im Umbruch. Vielleicht nur eine lokale Momentaufnahme, aber wo sind die Seeigel hin? Dafür hat man stellenweise mehr Meerwalnüsse als Wasser (wenn man sich vorstellt durch Wasserbomben zu tauchen, ist es gar nicht mehr so unangenehm). Der Feuerfisch scheint mir da fast ein Luxusproblem zu sein.


----------



## Ukel (16. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> In Florida versucht man den Riffhaien und Muränen diesen Fremdling (Lionfish) schmackhaft zu machen.
> Den haben sie ansonsten nicht aufm Zettel und müssen erst angelernt werden, diese Delikatesse zu würdigen.
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt ist mir auch klar, wie Zander und Barsche gelernt haben, Grundeln zu fressen, muss ein langwieriger Job gewesen sein


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder mal nen Wolfsbarsch?



Die könnten so aussehen, selbst gefangen und direkt auf den Grill.










Oder so, zuhause mit Magoldkartoffeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Oktober 2021)

In der nördlichen Adria gibt es noch keine Rotfeuerfische, aber es tauchen die ersten Blaukrabben auf.
Alle Fischer sind aufgefordert, so viel wie möglich zu fangen. Es wird sogar in Erwägung gezogen, Prämien dafür zu zahlen


----------



## Wollebre (16. Oktober 2021)

so wie die Menschen sich über tausende Jahre über die ganze Welt verbreitet haben, machen das auch andere Spezies.
Mit dem Suezkanal und andere weltweit künstlich angelegte Wasserstraßen, z.B. der Panama Kanal, hat man künstliche "Schnellstraßen" geschaffen
welche die Ausbreitung beschleunigen aber global nicht stoppen können. 
Die Menschheit muss sich davon frei machen, den Istzustand der Welt anzuhalten. So alt wie die Welt geworden ist, war die schon immer im Wandel und dem müssen wir uns anpassen. Spezies die das schaffen überleben, die anderen sterben aus.  So traurig wie z.B. der Vulkanausbruch für die Betroffenen auf La Palma ist, aber da müssen sich viele eine neue Heimat suchen....


----------



## Fruehling (16. Oktober 2021)

Stimmt, Wollebre!

Und wenn die Entwicklung der Ostsee nicht mehr anzuhalten ist, fliegt man in Zukunft zum Fischen nach Südostasien, anstatt vor Ort aktiv zu werden, bzw. Dinge zu ändern.

Ein ganz sicher nicht menschgemachter Vulkanausbruch taugt übrigens nicht als Argument in deiner Geschichte.


----------



## Micha1450 (16. Oktober 2021)

Dann braucht man sich ja über die ganzen Brände nicht zu wundern....


----------



## Wollebre (16. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Stimmt, Wollebre!
> 
> Und wenn die Entwicklung der Ostsee nicht mehr anzuhalten ist, fliegt man in Zukunft zum Fischen nach Südostasien, anstatt vor Ort aktiv zu werden, bzw. Dinge zu ändern.
> 
> Ein ganz sicher nicht menschgemachter Vulkanausbruch taugt übrigens nicht als Argument in deiner Geschichte.



Beispiele gibt es mehr als ausreichend. Darum auch* z.B.* geschrieben. Auch das sind Beispiele. Google mal nach Kontinentalverschiebungen. Irgendwann stößt Australien gegen den asiatischen Sockel. Vor ein paar hundert Jahren sind die Wikinger nach Grönland gezogen. Haben Ackerbau und Viehzucht betrieben. Als die Erde sich wieder abkühlte war das nicht mehr möglich und sind ins heutige England und Island ausgewandert. Die paar Lagerfeuer damals haben das Weltklima sicherlich nicht verändert..... Vor tausende von Jahre waren die Wüstenstreifen um den Globus grüne Landschaften mit Tiere und Menschen.... Die haben wohl auch zu viele stinkende Diesel gefahren, um all die Flugzeuge und stinkende Seeschiffe nicht vergessen. Die ca. 65000 Schiffe bringen durch die Schwerölverbrennung allein mehr Emissionen in die Umwelt als weltweit alle PKW....  
Selbstverständlich setze ich mich auch heute noch mit gutem Gewissen in ein Flugzeug. Die Emissionen pro Passagier sind nicht mehr als was dein hoffentlich modernes Auto in die Luft bläst. Auch da ist die Industrie dabei alternative Treibstoffe zu entwickeln. Ca. zwei Jahrhunderte der Industriealisierung können nicht durch andere Technologien in ein paar Jahre ersetzt werden, ohne dass das Weltwirtschaftssystem zusammen bricht. Dann warte mal ab was an Kosten mit der neuen Regierung noch auf uns zukommt.... Nur auf diese idiologisch verdrehten Wunschvorstellungen steige ich nicht mehr ein. Reicht wenn ich die Straßenpolitik meiner alten Heimatstadt Bremen sehe..... Behördenfahrzeuge als E-Autos sind den Politikern im Unterhalt zu teuer....
Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Oktober 2021)

Ah, ich erinnere mich an unsere Florida-Reisen. Auf den Keys verspeisten wir einige der leckeren Exemplare. Die sind aber auch schmackhaft!


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2021)

Ja so ist es nun mal in der Natur ändert sich ständig etwas und wenn es ein Nahrungsangebot gibt 
weil die ansässige Population schon ausgedünnt ist wird sie von anderen Arten gern angenommen 
ob sich ansässige Art wieder erholt steht auf einem anderen Blatt . Daß das Klima sich ändert ist unzweifelbar 
aber das der Mensch das verhindern kann ich glaube kaum .Wir haben jetzt die sechste Eiszeit die fünf davor 
sind vergangen weil es keine Menschen gab die das verhindert haben .
Vor 34 mio Jahren war mein Garten noch Meeresboden und dann fing es an zu schneien und danach zu tauen 
und seitdem taut es und es hört erst auf wenn ich in meinem Garten Dorsche angeln kann - verdammt
wie alt muß ich denn da noch werden ? Egal wieviel mir die Politiker und Pseudowissenschaftler aus der 
Tasche ziehen - ändern tut es nix und so wie sich das Klima ändert ,ändert sich auch Flora und Fauna .


----------



## feko (18. Oktober 2021)

Ob der Mensch den Klimawandel aufhalten kann ist die eine Sache.
Aber ob er ihn auch verursacht hat?
Ich sehe zb immer wieder mir völlig neue unbekannte insekten. 
Sind zwar keine Fische aber auch an Land ist eine Veränderung der Tier und Pflanzenwelt zu erkennen 
Vg


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2021)

BILD-Leser, thanatos?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ja so ist es nun mal in der Natur ändert sich ständig etwas und wenn es ein Nahrungsangebot gibt
> weil die ansässige Population schon ausgedünnt ist wird sie von anderen Arten gern angenommen
> ob sich ansässige Art wieder erholt steht auf einem anderen Blatt . Daß das Klima sich ändert ist unzweifelbar
> aber das der Mensch das verhindern kann ich glaube kaum .Wir haben jetzt die sechste Eiszeit die fünf davor
> ...


Hallo,

richtig! War schon immer so, anpassen oder aussterben. "Survival of the fittest" galt schon immer, seit sich unsere Erde dreht. Auch gab es kaum einen längeren Zeitraum ohne Klimawandel. Als Kenner der Klima- und Menschheitsgeschichte weiss ich nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen soll, wenn ich z.B. höre oder lese: "Ja, den Klimawandel gabs schon immer, aber noch nie war er so rasant wie jetzt". Dann weiss ich, dass derjenige, der dies sagt oder schreibt eben keine Ahnung von der Klimageschichte hat.

Gruß

Lajos

Anm: ich bin kein Bild-Leser


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2021)

Du schreibst aber ähnlich "hochwertig".


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Du schreibst aber ähnlich "hochwertig".


Hallo,

na ja, ich weiss halt, was ich weiss und muss daher nicht jeden Unsinn glauben, der da so verzapft wird. Wie z. B. letzte Woche, bei uns in der Zeitung, als der Beitrag eines Physikers der hiesigen Universität über die Einmaligkeit des jetzigen Klimawandels hinsichtlich der Schnelligkeit (!) desselben drinstand.
Nun mag der Mann ja ein guter Physiker sein, aber von der jüngeren Klimageschichte hat er halt keine Ahnung. 
Merkt man natürlich nur, wenn man darin etwas beschlagen ist.
Aber wie heisst es so schön: "wer nichts weiss, der muss viel glauben" .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2021)

*Klimawandel ist hier nicht(schon wieder) das Thema, Männer!

Ab jetzt wieder zurück den Feuerfischen.*


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Klimawandel ist hier nicht(schon wieder) das Thema, Männer!
> 
> Ab jetzt wieder zurück den Feuerfischen.*


sorry Prof,
das lässt sich leider nicht so einfach trennen, ohne den Klimawandel hätte der Feuerfisch kaum eine Chance sich im Mittelmeer auszubreiten


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2021)

Das ist der Punkt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das lässt sich leider nicht so einfach trennen, ohne den Klimawandel hätte der Feuerfisch kaum eine Chance sich im Mittelmeer auszubreiten



Alles richtig aber immer die gleichen Klimaphrasen von den selben Protagonisten, sind nicht erwünscht.
Wenn das Thema gestreift wird - ok. In den letzten Beiträgen tauchte der Fisch schon gar nicht mehr auf.

Auch das ist hier kein Ersatz-Klimatrööt(und der ist aus gutem Grund geschlossen).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Klimawandel ist hier nicht(schon wieder) das Thema, Männer!
> 
> Ab jetzt wieder zurück den Feuerfischen.*



Aber er macht es schon etwas wärmer.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

gab einen interessanten TV Bericht darüber ( glaube auf arte? ).

So soll der Feuerfisch von unbedarften Aquarianern ausgesetzt worden sein und aufgrund der fehlenden Feinde breitet er sich im Mittelmeer aus.

Da war Nichts von Klimaeinflüssen zu sehen!?

Der Feuerfisch ist extrem stachelbewehrt und giftig - Angriffe von großen Zackenbarschen verliefen mit dem Aufgeben der Barsche, den Fisch zu fressen und zu schlucken - die Beute wurde ausgespuckt.

Feuerfische sind extrem effektive Jungfischjäger - sie lassen sich mit ihrer perfekten Tarnung, die an abgerissene Pflanzen erinnert , in Brutfisch-Schwärme treiben

und saugen ohne viel zu schwimmen / zu jagen , die Brut einfach ein .

Ein giftiger, getarnter Jäger ohne natürliche Feinde.

In Teilen des Mittelmeeres werden die Fische dann von Tauchern "gestochen" bzw. harpuniert , sie zeigen praktisch kaum Fluchtverhalten, verlassen sich auf ihre Tarnung.
Der Fisch soll den Touristen und Restaurants "vorgestellt" werden, damit wenigstens der Mensch zum nat. Feind wächst.

Bei der Verarbeitung ist Vorsicht geboten wg. der giftigen Flossenstrahlen und Stacheln.

Der Geschmack der rel. kleinen Fische soll gut sein.

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> So soll der Feuerfisch von unbedarften Aquarianern ausgesetzt worden sein und aufgrund der fehlenden Feinde breitet er sich im Mittelmeer aus.


Das ist auch mein Wissensstand


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Da war Nichts von Klimaeinflüssen zu sehen!?


Der ist aber dafür verantwortlich, dass es der Fisch überhaupt schafft, sich zu vermehren und sich auszubreiten.

Der Fisch stellt eine ernst zu nehmende Gefahr für die heimischen Ökosysteme dar


----------



## Bertone (18. Oktober 2021)

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist die Migration über den Suezkanal. Um 1992 wurde der erste vor Israel gesichtet. Das gleiche gilt für Spanische Makrelen, Snapper und indo-pazifische Zackenbarscharten usw., breiten sich alle, vom ersten Auftreten an, entlang der Levanteküste nach Norden und Westen aus.


----------



## Wollebre (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber er macht es schon etwas wärmer.



In Nord- und Ostsee wirst noch viele Jahrzehnte sicher baden können. Bis die dort angekommen sind, schaut unsere Generation gespannt von oben zu. 
Endlich mal ein Thema wo die Angler keine Schuld dran haben. Es sei das die "Spezialisten" in Brussel sich eine "Hintertür" ausdenken.....
So wie seit 2017 verboten Staubsauger mit mehr als 900 Watt auf den Markt zu bringen um Strom zu sparen. Aber E-Fahrzeuge sind die Lösung.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> In Nord- und Ostsee wirst noch viele Jahrzehnte sicher baden können. Bis die dort angekommen sind, schaut unsere Generation gespannt von oben zu.
> Endlich mal ein Thema wo die Angler keine Schuld dran haben. Es sei das die "Spezialisten" in Brussel sich eine "Hintertür" ausdenken.....
> So wie seit 2017 verboten Staubsauger mit mehr als 900 Watt auf den Markt zu bringen um Strom zu sparen. Aber E-Fahrzeuge sind die Lösung.....



Och, die könnten auf die Idee kommen und behaupten dass Angler die Feuerfische ausgesetzt haben


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Och, die könnten auf die Idee kommen und behaupten dass Angler die Feuerfische ausgesetzt haben


Eben. So wie viele Barschangler gerne Forellenbarsche in unsere Gewässer aussetzen würde, haben die Angler der Mittelmeeranrainer bestimmt auch Rotfeuerfische gerne an der Angel und diese daher dort ausgesetzt. Klingt eigentlich logisch.   

Zur Eingangsfrage, wenn ich einen Fangen würde, würde ich auch mal versuchen einen zu essen, wenn die wirklich so gut schmecken sollen. 
Petermänchen haben mir z.B. sehr gut geschmeckt.


----------



## thanatos (19. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> BILD-Leser, thanatos?


Man sollte nicht von sich auf Andere schließen - 
nein ,was ich von Dir halte - schreibe ich besser nicht .


----------

